# Looking for advice for beads



## MightyPen2017 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi all:

I'm a newbie to the forums, so apologies in advance if this has been discussed and I just didn't find it in a search. Otherwise, I'm hoping you guys can help me.

I'm having a heck of a time locating simple paracord beads that can fit two strands of 550 paracord. I've been seeking advice all over about where to get beads for paracord, and I'm trying to keep it cheap, as I'm new to all this. Yes, down the road I probably will start picking up some fancier sculpted beads, but for now I'll settle for simple aluminum/brass/wood beads to dress up some of my lanyard projects and such.

I picked up the $4 bag of wooden beads at Walmart. They were in the section with other pony beads, but I found the holes are only about 4mm in diameter... WAY too small! I know I can wrap micro cord or fishing line around the bend and thread it through the bead, pulling the cord with it, but if I'm doing a lanyard I want to do a diamond knot first, then put on the beads, so that trick won't work.

For the first time after a few days of trying I managed to get two strands through a hole, and only then after using the trick of gutting the half-inch or so at the ends. Even then, I have to yank pretty hard to move the bead along the strands. Is there some trick I'm missing? 

What's more, when I search online looking for simple, plain, inexpensive beads with 5 or 6mm holes, I seem to not be able to find very much at all, and all the results I do see from Google list them as beads with "large" holes. Large??? I call that "normal." Is there something I haven't learned yet about working with 550 paracord and smaller-holed beads, or am I just not looking in the right places?

Much obliged for any and all help.


----------



## venatic (Jul 30, 2015)

The big chain craft stores have large selections of beads. Try Hobby Lobby, Michaels, Joanns, etc. Those 3 also carry minimal amounts of paracord and accessories. About the only other thing I could suggest would be to lightly heat the end of your cords and quickly roll them between your fingers to get them "tapered down." If you can get enough through the bead to grab with a hemostat or pliers, you might be able to pull them through at the same time.

Sent from my XT1650 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## venatic (Jul 30, 2015)

Another thought... You might try shrinking your cord before starting. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## MightyPen2017 (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks much for the reply!

Yes, I'm sure gutted paracord would work, but I'm trying to not gut it for now. I've been to Walmart, Hobby Lobby and Michael's and they do indeed all have beads, in wood and many other materials and colors, but none of them have holes larger than 4mm. Again, great for single strands of ungutted paracord, but not much else. I can't believe, given the interest in this hobby, that nobody's thought to put out beads with bigger holes, especially in wood! The closest I came was a bag of generic, unfinished wooden beads at Michael's. I don't do much work with wood stain (one hobby at a time, please!  ), so I didn't try those.


----------



## venatic (Jul 30, 2015)

Jig Pro Shop has a good selection of metal lanyard beads including Schmuckatelli beads. Jig Pro has a youtube video on how to thread paracord or leather cord through a lanyard bead.

They say most lanyard beads are 1/4" (6.35 mm) or 3/16" (4.7625 mm).

You could remove just one of the seven inner strands to maintain girth. If you still can't get it through a 4mm hole try shrinking the cord.

You can google how to shrink paracord using hot or boiling water. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------

